# Carrito Espia con Xbee



## JohnCasares (Ene 24, 2012)

Hola, intento armar un carrito espia para mi proyecto de electronica de este semestre; tengo conocimientos *basicos-medios* de electronica

Quien me estaba asesorando me dijo que lo mejor para comunicar el control con el carrito eran modulos *Xbee*, ya los tengo (serie 1) y tengo el *Xbee Explorer Regulated*

Tambien un *L293b* para controlar los motores (con caja de engranajes marca tamiya)

y un par de Pic's *16f877*

Una minicamara que transmite inalambricamente a su propio receptor que se conecta directamente al televisor _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-36306728-mini-camara-inalambrica-seguridad-espia-color-con-audio-100m-_JM_

Y una matriz led para interior de automoviles parecida a esta _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-35579965-luces-de-36-leds-para-el-interior-de-tu-vehiculo-_JM_

Los Problemas?

1.- NUNCA he programado un pic (aun no he visto clases de eso)

2.- Primera vez que veo un Xbee (ya descargue el manual de usuario que esta rodando en el foro pero sinceramente me confundio mas)

3.- Tiempo, es decir, me hace falta tiempo para aprender a programar un pic ya que la entrega de proyecto se acerca

4.- Voltaje: la matriz led funciona con 12v, la camara con 9v, los motores con 3v, al pic y al Xbee explorer regulated debo darle 5v para que el se encargue de bajarlo a 3,3v. Y a todas estas no se con cuanto alimentar, pense utilizar pilas de 12v y reguladores de voltaje 7809 y 7805 pero si alguien tiene una mejor idea bienvenida sea (en el carrito, ya en el control no importaria xq el peso del control no es tan relevante como el del carro)

P.D.: Para el semestre que viene pense en hacerle algunas modificaciones a este mismo carro y presentarlo como proyecto de fin de semestre proximo, agregando unos servomotores para poder mover la camara a voluntad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Vjb-SG_vP0Q

y si es posible esta pinza robotica
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OhzrJpGD5jE


----------



## Mslbrll (Ene 24, 2012)

Lo unico que preguntas es con que alimentar el proyecto, alimentalo con 12 o 15v con sus respectivos reguladores para cada tension, lo demas que planteas son afirmaciones.


----------



## JohnCasares (Ene 24, 2012)

Ahora que reviso mi publicacion, es cierto...

Necesito ayuda para programar los pic, tengo el mikroC PRO for PIC o si alguien es tan amable de postear el programa

Conecto el modulo Xbee a la placa Xbee explorer regulated... y luego?


----------



## Mslbrll (Ene 24, 2012)

Mira, nunca vi los modulos que mencionas ni trabaje con ellos, pero te dire algo, no es facil progrmar pics, fijate si encontras algun proyecto ya armado como referencia.


----------



## JohnCasares (Ene 24, 2012)

http://www.olimex.cl/product_info.php?products_id=639


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 6, 2012)

necesito manejar 3 motores dc con un pic16f877 de forma inalambrica,, enviarles comandos con la compuadora para que ellos puedan accionarse,, tenia pensand usar un modulo xbee para la comunicacion inalambrica,, m pueden ayudar con la programacion


----------



## Mslbrll (Nov 6, 2012)

Si no necesitas que tenga mucho alcanse, podes usar los  NRF24L01 salen alrededor de 3 dolares cada 1 (ebay) y andan joya, fijate aca que hay un enlace de como ahcer comunicacion entre 2 pic con estos modulos y usa el mismo pic que tenes vos.

http://www.aquihayapuntes.com/indic...inalambrica-entre-dos-microcontroladores.html

Si necesitas manejar tres motores desde una misma central, lo unico que haces es setear a cada motor con un canal diferente yt despues desde la central, envias lo que queres canal por canal, o sino si queres que sea mas rapido, seteas los 3 motores iguales y mandas todo junto desde la central, y despues cada pic actua en consecuencia. Cualquier cosa me avisas, yo estoy con lo mismo pero en arduino.


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 7, 2012)

si no  necesito tanta distancia... tu tienes la programacion para mover el motor inalambricamente desde la pc...?


----------



## Mslbrll (Nov 7, 2012)

Lo que tengo es la comunicacion entre arduino y el NRF24l01, lo que te falta a ti es la comunicacion entre pc y pic, que tranquilamente lo podes hacer con 232.


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 7, 2012)

tu dices con la comunicacion rs232 porque yo necesito hacerlo inalambricamente.. y de esa forma que tu dices no te entiendo.. yo pensaba mandarla datos al micro desde la pc usar el modulo xbee para la comunicacion inalambrica ese seria mi emisor y como receptor seria el otro modulo conectado al micro para q m activara los motores nose si voy bien,, solo es la idea q tengo...


----------



## Mslbrll (Nov 7, 2012)

No se si podes conectar el modulo xbee directo a la pc, por eso te decia que desde la pc, atravez de 232 se conecte a un pic, este al xbee y de ahi transmita al receptor que conste de otro xbee con otro pic mas los drivers del motor


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 7, 2012)

si eso me preguntaba yo, me parece que si puedo conectarlo desde la pc el modulo xbee,, no lo habia pensado como tu dices,,,


----------



## JohnCasares (Nov 7, 2012)

Si puedes conectar el modulo Xbee a la computadora con el "Xbee Explorer USB" o el "Xbee Explorer Serial"

http://www.electronica.com.ve//ventas/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=57&products_id=2022

http://www.electronica.com.ve//ventas/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=57&products_id=2226

Configuras ambos modulos Xbee con un programa llamado X-CTU y envias los comandos por Hyperterminal de windows


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 9, 2012)

ok gracias por la informacion ya aclare muchas ideas ahora voy a tratar de programar el pic,, xq apenas estoy comenzando y como te dije necesito manejar los motores desde la pc


----------



## f0raster0 (Nov 11, 2012)

que motor quieres mover..? sin usar el pic.. yo conecte un xbee a la pc y otro xbee remoto para controlar dos motores a través de transistores..


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 11, 2012)

quiero mover 3 motores de paso,, por lo que habia investigado necesitaba usar l pic en mi caso pic16f877,,, los motores que tu accionaste de q tipo son?


----------



## f0raster0 (Nov 11, 2012)

ok.. mis motores eran los tìpicos pequeños motores DC; uno propio del auto que se ve en el video (para la tracción) y el otro motor lo obtuve de un reproductor de los antiguos equipos VHS para usar el engranaje de tal forma de moverlo a velocidad suave..


----------



## jhonduar (Nov 12, 2012)

ah ok ya vi lo q hiciste,, esta muy bueno tu trabajo,, voy abuscar lamanera para configurarlo con el micro..


----------



## jhonduar (May 20, 2013)

buenas tardes mi pana ya teng*O* los motores funcionando, te tengo una pregunta a ver si puedes ayudarme,,, estoy haciendo un prototipo de una grua ella levantara maximo 1 kg ahora yo quiero mandar ese peso que levante de forma inalambrica a la pc si tienes informacion ayudame


----------



## f0raster0 (May 22, 2013)

hey, suena bueno.. tienes algún sensor en mente??
miré en google y encontré:
http://www.rambal.com/descargas/Documentos/Flexiforce.pdf

casi llega a 1Kg (1.6lb)  , pero parece simple de usar 

Edit: Esa información de peso la enviarás usando los xbee, verdad?


----------



## jhonduar (May 22, 2013)

mi pana yo habia leido q por el consumo de corriente del motor pero m parece mas dificil y la programacion kiero un sensor estoy revisand la pagina q m dijiste xq l m tiene q indicar si son 100 g o 200 hasta un kilo pues


----------

